# Jos.A Bank return policy?



## desidude (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello,

I recently bought several pairs of pants during the JAB sale (wool/cashmere pants for $69) from their store on Boylston St. in Boston, MA.

I had them finished with cuffs. 

Can anyone please tell me what the return policy is, since I had them 'altered'?

The salespeople at the store are very aggressive and I am fearful they may not let me return it, even if the store policy says so. They may try and bluff me and say it cannot be returned once 'altered'.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
desidude


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*What's wrong with them?*

No one can advise you unless you describe what it is you don't like. JAB has a very liberal return policy, but they are not going to accept something which is as you ordered them.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I would describe JAB's return policy as very liberal. That said, I don't know of any place that will accept returns of altered clothing unless it is some how defective.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

desidude said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought several pairs of pants during the JAB sale (wool/cashmere pants for $69) from their store on Boylston St. in Boston, MA.
> 
> ...


Uh, ever think of calling and asking them?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Is this simply a case of buyer's remorse or is there something wrong w/ the pants?

Brian


----------



## desidude (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies. The pants are good, but the alterations were not made as promised. I was told that the waist would be adjusted and the length would be adjusted as well. I paid $10 alteration charges per pant and only half of what was promised was done.

Thus, I thought it may just be easier to return the pants rather than spend another $50-$100 on alterations. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
desidude


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

I doubt they will return the alterations costs, the best thing is to call first and speak to a manager and record their name. Explain politely the alterations were wrong and to redo them correctly.


----------



## Larey (Dec 1, 2007)

desidude said:


> I was told that the waist would be adjusted and the length would be adjusted as well. I paid $10 alteration charges per pant and only half of what was promised was done.


$10 is the usual charge for hemming the pant legs so it kinda sounds like you got what you paid for, if not what you requested.

I think you should give them a chance to correct the situation before trying for your money back.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Yes, hemming the pants is $10.00....*

if the sales person told you the waist was to be adjusted also, he was wrong. That will be another $10 or about that. JAB stores have a written fee for alterations which they will show customers upon request. If he told you were to get waist adjustment as well as hemming or adding cuffs, he was definitely wrong. At the JAB I go to, in a case like this, they would complete the job with no extra charge, then the store manager would have a talk with the salesman to make certain that alterations pricing was explained correctly in the future. I would not try to return the pants, but talk to the store mgr about doing the extra work. You may get it at no charge.


----------



## desidude (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks, I will go talk to them. BTW how is the quality of their wool/cashmere pants?

Thanks
desidude


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*The wool/cashmere pants are....*

of their Executive collection. They make certain Executive line suits in the wool/cashmere combination. I have a silver grey Sharkskin suit with this combination, and it has held up fairly well. I have a 3-4 week alternation so I only wear it every 3-4 weeks, and I steam it after every wear. It is about 4 yrs old and shows know appreciable wear. The Executive line is comprised of super 100s, and I believe they are more durable than the Signature line of super 110s which tend to wrinkle more. JAB suits will hold up if you take care of them, and don't dry clean them except when soiled or stained. If you like to wear a suit 2-3 times then dry clean it, they will probably show wear faster, and they are not canvased.


----------



## vitriol (Feb 20, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> I don't know of any place that will accept returns of altered clothing unless it is some how defective.


For what it's worth, Lands' End and Nordstrom will do just that -- no questions asked.

Regarding JAB, your request may be met with some resistance, but I suspect that ultimately your money will be refunded. To quote the JAB Web site: "every item will give you complete satisfaction, or you may return it for a refund."


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

At first I thought you were suggesting you went some where else to have the pants altered, and in that case, you're out of luck. But if JAB did the alterations to store bought pants and didnt' deliver in accordance to what was communicated to you, I believe you have a strong case for being made right without additional charge.


----------

